
Ask HN: Is there a service to be notified about drug trials for specific issues - gaspoweredcat
I was wondering if theres an app or service which either notifies you of or allows you to sort of register with companies&#x2F;hospitals etc for trials of new treatments for specific conditions eg you just sign up with your details and the conditions you have and youre informed of any trials in the area that you are eligible for
======
jrowley
Keep your eye on YC S18 company Curebase:

[https://www.curebase.com](https://www.curebase.com)

I believe they will be pretty well positioned to offer a service like this.

Disclosure: I start working there on Monday!

